# Movie about a nerd.



## crossboss (May 8, 2006)

I am writing a script about a nerd who is considered a "loser". Eventually through help, he becomes a "ladies master". Yet he loses his old friends because he becomes a jerk. In the end he turns back, and makes "real" friends.

The helper of the nerd is the 3rd best USA skiier considered cool. He climbs Mt. Everest with the other top skiers of the USA. The 2nd best skiier kills the 1st skiier, as a way to win nationals. 3rd best skiier quits because of losing 2nd best skiier friend. Goes to college to meet nerd.

Eventually nerd gets 3rd back to win nationals. 1st best is in jail. They find out he is guilty.

What in general makes a movie good? Also, if you want I can add more detail in the script. I have been told a lot of plot and character development is good. Just let me know about what you think of the plot so far.


----------



## mammamaia (May 9, 2006)

for starters, skiers don't climb everest!... only serious mountainclimbers do... 

as for the rest of the plot, it seems too 'fractured' to make any sense... is this flick to be about the nerd's 'coming of age'?...or about the murder of a ski team member?...

what makes a movie good, is a combination of good story/script, good direction, good casting, and good acting... not necessarily in that order...


----------



## crossboss (May 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the help.*

Actually, I did some research, and skiers have actually climbed Everest. I guess I wasn't being detailed enough, but the reason why the skiers were climbing Everest is because they were getting paid to film themselves. In the plot they were planning to release a movie that would be seen in theaters. So the skiers would be paid a couple million.

The other incentive is that they could get placed in the Guinness book of records for skiing down the mountain.

The way the plot ties in with the nerd is that 3rd best skier quit because he was upset. They by random chance run into each other. The nerd gets girl help from the guy because the nerd will help him with his homework. They develop a relationship, by helping each other.

In the relationship, the nerd helps stop the 2nd best skier from getting away with the murder.  I was planning on using both plots combined.  However, do you have a suggestion on how to not to make it so fractured?

Thanks,

CrossBoss


----------



## mammamaia (May 11, 2006)

sorry, but since it involves violence, i can't help you with it... i'm sure some others here will be glad to... 

hugs, maia


----------



## writingismyxmusic (May 29, 2006)

crossboss said:
			
		

> I am writing a script about a nerd who is considered a "loser". Eventually through help, he becomes a "ladies master". Yet he loses his old friends because he becomes a jerk. In the end he turns back, and makes "real" friends.
> 
> The helper of the nerd is the 3rd best USA skiier considered cool. He climbs Mt. Everest with the other top skiers of the USA. The 2nd best skiier kills the 1st skiier, as a way to win nationals. 3rd best skiier quits because of losing 2nd best skiier friend. Goes to college to meet nerd.
> 
> ...


As I can see, this is probably a teen movie.

First of all, here's all you have to know about the modern nerd:

*They are brainiacs--they love school, and by that, their classes.

*They are part of science club, math club, those clubs that is considered "social suicide"

*They tend to have OCD. Nerds in the past were all about Star Trek, but modern nerds are more into anime and manga--and video games. Lots and lots of vid. games. This is something the media seems to refuse to pick up, because for some reason they like the Star Trek thing better.

*Class president and student council is NOT nerdy. It's the opposite. It's a POPULARity contest.


Now, if a nerd wants to be cool:

*He should start playing sports, preferrebly football, basketball, or lacrosse, depending on the season. Football for fall, basketball for winter, and lacrosse for the spring.

*Wardrobe--the nerd should start dressing more preppy

*Friends--leave behind his old friends for the jocks and cheerleaders. 


Cool guys do not necessarily have to have the good looks, but it helps.

Trust me, I am in high school. I know these things.


----------



## crossboss (May 30, 2006)

*Thanks*

This movie is pretty much a teen movie, mostly with jokes that suit a younger crowd.  Thanks.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (May 30, 2006)

lol I hate to be hard but the "nerd gets popular, looses real friends, realizes whats going, doesn't care if he's populare and gets his real friends back" lot is cliche...

been in too many movies.


----------



## crossboss (May 30, 2006)

*This plot has been used in other movies?*

Which ones?  I am using the nerd plot which will tie into a sequel.  This depends on the success of the first.  I know this plot has been used in the new guy.


----------



## erotic_cookie (May 31, 2006)

HEY! Nerds can be cool without changing what they do. I was a nerd and had a lot of friends in school with all different types of crowds.


----------



## crossboss (May 31, 2006)

*What am thinking*

The nerd goes away from who he really is and starts being somebody who he is not. He is a fake. He realizes later who he is and is himself. People appreciate him for being as an improved nerd, being popular and still being a nerd. This should hopefully be original.

In what ways can a nerd be cool?


----------



## writingismyxmusic (Jun 1, 2006)

> HEY! Nerds can be cool without changing what they do. I was a nerd and had a lot of friends in school with all different types of crowds.


Then you probably weren't a real nerd. NERD (dork, geek, freak, whatever) means social outcast, meaning someone who is not accepted as a normal person. Nerds can still have friends--I know a nerd that has more friends than I do (and I am not a nerd), but they are mostly fellow nerds or people who also belong in the lower quartile of the school society such as goths or certain punks (the really hardcore ones).



> The nerd goes away from who he really is and starts being somebody who he is not. He is a fake. He realizes later who he is and is himself. People appreciate him for being as an improved nerd, being popular and still being a nerd. This should hopefully be original.
> 
> In what ways can a nerd be cool?


Good idea!

Well, a nerd can be cool if he is fun to be around. There's this one nerd in my school who hangs out with even the popular kids, because he is fun. He's funny, nice, and has a lot to say.


----------



## Avarice (Jun 1, 2006)

sounds like a god awful movie from 80's hollywood, i'd much prefer you done a new reservoir dogs type film for us.


----------



## crossboss (Jun 2, 2006)

*Not specific.....*



			
				Avarice said:
			
		

> sounds like a god awful movie from 80's hollywood, i'd much prefer you done a new reservoir dogs type film for us.


 
Okay...any kind of constructive advice, that would improve my plot?


----------



## writingismyxmusic (Jun 2, 2006)

I think it's a good idea. We need more movies like these. I believe the last one was "Mean Girls". That is going to make it as a classic!!!!


----------

